# Peppermint and Aloe?!



## Viper946 (Jan 7, 2002)

My symptoms are easing away







!! I am taking peppermint oil anti-spasmondics every night and morning. Then twice daily I am taking a cherry drink that is ok. It has whole leaf aloe and juice concentrate. Vitamins, minerals, amino acids and enzymes are included. It may not work for everybody but it is for me and I thought I would pass on the wealth. It would be nice if other people posted what worked for them below.Thankyou everyone who helped me with ideasJoshua


----------



## natalia (Jul 7, 2002)

joshua, i've heard that peppermint is a good thing to take. And i hear about a lady who had stomach problems, and she took aloe juice, and she was cured.














maybe i'll try one or both of those things...thanks for the tip!







~watz


----------



## LuCkY13 (Jul 12, 2001)

Joshua, Where do you get peppermint oil? i mean is it in capsules or what? i would really like to try it..get back to me as soon as possible Elle


----------

